# What does Tanith Straight Silver look like?



## vulcan539 (May 17, 2010)

What does Tanith Straight Silver look like?

Iv being trying to find a description of it, but haven't been successful.
The best image is the Tanith cap badge, but those look like short swords, so i'm not sure.

Cheers Vulcan539


----------



## Medic Marine (Jun 28, 2009)

I took them to basicallybe a catchcan knife thats coated in silver...


----------



## Khazaddum (Apr 2, 2009)

Tanith Straight Silver is a 30cm long straight silver knife which is not serrated.


----------



## Medic Marine (Jun 28, 2009)

:goodpost: that'll do.


----------



## the Autarch (Aug 23, 2009)

yeah it's 30cm long straight knife, although i'm fairly sure there are some bayonet versions that are only 15cm 

and i thought catachan knifes had a curve? more like a machete?


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

the Autarch said:


> yeah it's 30cm long straight knife, although i'm fairly sure there are some bayonet versions that are only 15cm


I don't think that there are different versions for bayonets, in the books they just put their Straight Silvers into the bayonet lugs, they don't swap them out for different knives.

Midnight


----------



## TheReverend (Dec 2, 2007)

You could use the knives on the SM tactical squad sprue if you wanted to model them, they look pretty long and straight.


----------



## the Autarch (Aug 23, 2009)

MidnightSun said:


> I don't think that there are different versions for bayonets, in the books they just put their Straight Silvers into the bayonet lugs, they don't swap them out for different knives.
> 
> Midnight


yeah but in one of the books i'm fairly sure the decription of one of the bayonets is that's 15cm so whether that's a mistake or was just a personal bayonet of that particular guardsmen i dont know...


----------



## Fallen (Oct 7, 2008)

pending where you are in the series you have 3 different people in the same company; Tanith, Hive city that i cant remember, and belladon(?) people. from what i recall the strait silver are found more predominately amongst the tanith than the others - they may just get generic IG bayonets.


----------



## vulcan539 (May 17, 2010)

The Belladon used short swords, then we combined there scouts changed to serrated knifes/bayonets.
Wile Tanith and Vervunhive use Straight silver.

Catachan use from what iv seen/read use a Machete/Short sword type weapon

Thanks for helping out guys=] Vulcan539


----------

